# grafting to a cactus!



## mulishadude (Feb 3, 2009)

ok so me and my friend were talking and he sed he seen somewhere that you could graft marijuana to a cactus therefore living off the water on the inside and roots of the cactus i guess... im not sure if its true i googled it and couldnt find anything except garafting to hops but anyways i wanna try this to see if it works if not i dont give a shits its just one branch but the one problem i have is i dont own a cactus lol but i do have some aloe vera anywho its still of the succulent variety?? right? so yeah i would like to hear any thoughts on this i will be trying this and will keep a lil journal ill start with in the next week id say (im lazy)


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 3, 2009)

mulishadude said:


> ok so me and my friend were talking and he sed he seen somewhere that you could graft marijuana to a cactus therefore living off the water on the inside and roots of the cactus i guess... im not sure if its true i googled it and couldnt find anything except garafting to hops but anyways i wanna try this to see if it works if not i dont give a shits its just one branch but the one problem i have is i dont own a cactus lol but i do have some aloe vera anywho its still of the succulent variety?? right? so yeah i would like to hear any thoughts on this i will be trying this and will keep a lil journal ill start with in the next week id say (im lazy)


That is sick! If it works out I want to try it. I know they graft cacti together to sell at stores but Idk if it will work with weed. definitely worth looking into. Could be the way of the future tho If you have success then Im doing it!! good luck!!!


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks man im hoping so to but i just think the genetics are to diff it would be kool it is does u could have like 20 strains on a singe cactus lol


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 3, 2009)

personally I think your friend was just pullin your leg, but who knows - I've never tried it and I could be wrong... prove me wrong!


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 3, 2009)

i think he is also lol anyways it might be a pot revolution ha ha


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 3, 2009)

Crazy idea. I would bet against this working for so many reasons but sure, give it a shot.


----------



## 420Blunt's (Feb 3, 2009)

i love grafting i wanna see this...


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 3, 2009)

I cant wait untill we get some results!!!!!!!! hurry up and do that shit before i do lol


----------



## scragelynugz (Feb 3, 2009)

doctorgreeneggsandham said:


> I cant wait untill we get some results!!!!!!!! hurry up and do that shit before i do lol


Yeah I hope it works - but i'm guessing it wont - subscribed to see the results...


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 4, 2009)

ha ha i sed im lazy but ill probably do it tomoro so that drgreeneggsandham doesnt beat me to it lol and do u guys thing i should put some cloning powder on it before i stick it in to the aloe vera? cos that would be sweet if it grew roots in side the aloe vera


----------



## eza82 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cacti???????
Spine clusters are short shoots and the spines are highly modified leaves with no auxin.....
And the hormones within each are very different, each have different environmental factors, and growth hormone RATIOS are different.
Cacti lacks in Auxins.. which promotes vegative growth... it high in cytokinins and gibberellins, in turn its water storage/ cooling ability is off the charts. 

I dont think this could happen it like Cross breeding a horse and a cat.

Good luck.... you never know freaks of nature happen all the time !....


----------



## nozthedon (Feb 5, 2009)

once will getting high near some cactus in my backyard a friend had a stoner moment and pondered if we could grow a bud seed inside a cactus pad, now that i think about it probably wouldn't work but who knows


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry guys got no internet as of today ill still do the experiment and take pics and try and get them up asap ok


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 8, 2009)

ok cool ... hops are in the hemp family... so the worlds most popular drink is derived from cannabis also... +1 to cannabis, +20million to the government


----------



## werdup (Feb 8, 2009)

I have heard of a similar technique. Not actual grafting, but using other plants as a water source. I had a guy tell me he used a hole saw to drill into the "y" of tree, and put a plant in there. Can't remember if he put dirt in the hole or not. It's plausible (if you could get the mj plant roots into the hollow part of the cactus that contains the water, without killing the cactus), that a plant could live from the water that the cactus takes in / has stored. However, I'm not sure what kind of nutrients a cactus would provide (probably not much), since they generally grow in poor soil. If you have cactus available, put a hole in one and plug it with a stick and see if the cactus lives. This seems like a good place to start.


----------



## Smiley D (Feb 8, 2009)

Use a peyote or san pedro cactus. 

Mescajuana


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 8, 2009)

alow and weed ..hash that makes your hands soft!!!


----------



## pharlow (Feb 9, 2009)

always thought about doing it with bamboo for the quick growth rate


----------



## 420Blunt's (Feb 10, 2009)

sugar cane and weed- if it would work the sugars from the cane will make the buds fat as fuck!


----------



## Kingb420 (Feb 10, 2009)

how about this, it does work, you grow your bud and microscopic cactus needles form in the bud, you smoke it and die..... hmmmm


----------



## 420Blunt's (Feb 12, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


> how about this, it does work, you grow your bud and microscopic cactus needles form in the bud, you smoke it and die..... hmmmm



nice one Buzz Killington


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 12, 2009)

420Blunt's said:


> nice one Buzz Killington


 that's his evil twin Thadeus "YYYYYYEEEEHHH!!!"


----------



## shepj (Feb 14, 2009)

lol.. honestly, no way.

I've heard hemp to marijuana.. but the ratio of plant survival isn't high even then, and that is the same family (cannabacae) atleast.


----------



## F1_Grower (Apr 15, 2021)

mulishadude said:


> ok so me and my friend were talking and he sed he seen somewhere that you could graft marijuana to a cactus therefore living off the water on the inside and roots of the cactus i guess... im not sure if its true i googled it and couldnt find anything except garafting to hops but anyways i wanna try this to see if it works if not i dont give a shits its just one branch but the one problem i have is i dont own a cactus lol but i do have some aloe vera anywho its still of the succulent variety?? right? so yeah i would like to hear any thoughts on this i will be trying this and will keep a lil journal ill start with in the next week id say (im lazy)


I grafted a button from a Lophophora williamsii, onto a san pedro with beautiful results


----------



## Northwood (Apr 16, 2021)

F1_Grower said:


> I grafted a button from a Lophophora williamsii, onto a san pedro with beautiful results


That's really cool! Yet another thing to add to my "todo" bucket list. Thanks.


----------

